
Court Filings Suggest Google Fighting Feds Over Megaupload Emails - Slimy
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-court-filings-suggest-google-fighting-feds-over-megaupload-emails/
======
csoghoian
Note, that the connection to the megaupload case is 100% based on speculation
by the Paidcontent author (unless he was tipped to the existence of the
documents in the docket.. he doesn't say how he stumbled across them).

What we do know for sure is that Google received a 2703(d) order (for non-
content and subscriber info) and a search warrant (which could reveal
communications content). Google later asked the court to unseal the orders.

I'm not sure why the government would seek both a d order and a search warrant
for the same account (since a warrant also allows you to get everything that a
d order delivers).

One possible option might be that the warrant (probable cause standard) was
for one particular target for which the gov had more evidence, whereas the d
order was used for other targets in the same investigation for which the
government could only meet the "relevance to an ongoing criminal
investigation" standard.

The recent order related to the continued sealing of the 2703(d)order:
[http://ia700807.us.archive.org/32/items/gov.uscourts.vaed.27...](http://ia700807.us.archive.org/32/items/gov.uscourts.vaed.277148/gov.uscourts.vaed.277148.1.0.pdf)

The related order regarding the continued sealing of the search warrant:
[http://ia600804.us.archive.org/18/items/gov.uscourts.vaed.27...](http://ia600804.us.archive.org/18/items/gov.uscourts.vaed.277150/gov.uscourts.vaed.277150.1.0.pdf)

------
maeon3
I see a re-occurring theme here, The government is trying to use corporations
to help it control the people. I just had a thought, how about we start
creating corporations that make it easy for the people to control the
government? No doubt this would be probably considered evil, about as evil as
what the government is doing now, enforcing American law all over the world.

1\. Use corporations to get bills pushed through or stopped in congress.

2\. Corporations to get people freed from prison, people put into prison,
without due process.

3\. Corporations to apply pressure and pit agency against agency to get gag
orders on government waste machines that flush taxpayer money.

4\. etc.

The government is trying to use corporations all around us to turn the
citizens into slaves without freedom. In Florida here the government is
farming out automated traffic law citations and collections to some company in
new york. If you fight it, you are punished with more fines.

We need to get the corporations back on our sides, get them on the side of the
entity who pays their light bill.

~~~
thurn
If there isn't a profit motive behind the actions, it's hard to see what you'd
gain from the burden of being incorporated instead of being a non-profit.
Getting laws passed where there _is_ a profit motive is not really a problem.

